# 2008 M-S Christmas meet & greet Thursday 12/11/08



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

OK it looks like we've come up with a consensus and Thursday December 11th is going to work for the biggest number of people so we might as well go with it. 

It's going to be at Marinelli's on Twelve Mile Rd. and I-75 in Madison Heights. I would imagine people may start showing up around 5:30 or 6:00 and we usually hang out all evening. Here's a link to their web site with will have their address and phone number.

http://www.marinellis.com/index2.html

Hope to see you all there!

John


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

So...are we wearing our M-S.com Deer Hunting Contest T-shirts? At least that way, we'll know who we are :help:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

That would be great.

Lets just hope that ESOX doesn't show up sporting his hot pink Speedo! :yikes::lol::lol:

John


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Should I invite all my friends from SoundOff?:evilsmile


----------



## CASTMASTER 5000 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wish I could make it, but just started a new job on Monday. Steady afternoons sucks for the social life but is great for fishing. But I figure I have my priorities in order.:coolgleam


#1, Fishing

#2, Family

#3, Social life.

Fishing is always #1.:evil:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Bummer, going to miss another mng. Will be home the monday after that if anyone wants to grab a drink!


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'll be there, right around the corner from my house......See ya there....

Mushy


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I should be there for a few...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

MiketheElder said:


> Should I invite all my friends from SoundOff?:evilsmile


Bring all the anti auto guys, we'll set them straight. (I'll be right BEHIND you :lol


My plans are made to be there. Hope by that I don't drive any away.:lol:


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

ill be there im a anti auto guy whats mike THE ELDER gonna do


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

yellowbelly80 said:


> ill be there im a anti auto guy whats mike THE ELDER gonna do


Laugh! And buy you a beer.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I have a final due that night, but I'll make time, either before or after


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bump TTT!

I should be there about 6pm!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

mmmm.... cold beer!

Hope to be there by 5....gotta burn some miles yet 2 day


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

MiketheElder said:


> Should I invite all my friends from SoundOff?:evilsmile


Mike, I didn't know you had any friends. JK, see you guys around 5pm. Al :chillin:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> mmmm.... cold beer!


 
Should be there around 6pm.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Everyone make it home ok?


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

But i got a slight headache. Nice meeting y'all.

coach mark


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

not only made it home.....even got to work in GR on time @ 8am.

Good to see everyone again and meet some new peeps.... Too bad xmas only comes once a year!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Attendance last night:

Walleye Mike
Neal
NEsportsman
Big Dave 
Al D
KBkrause
Mushy
Mikethe elder
1wildchild
Trouttime
salmonslammer
Rocketmike
JPolllman
Burksee


I think 2 more were there but don't know the names.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

i was one of the two


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

I brought the brunette (Lynn) who thoroughly enjoyed talking about her Dad handlining the DR years before it became popular. We both had fun.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

yellowbelly80 said:


> i was one of the two





cmark said:


> I brought the brunette (Lynn) who thoroughly enjoyed talking about her Dad handlining the DR years before it became popular. We both had fun.


Yup, I do believe the 2 I had missing were yellowbelly and cmark.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Good times. 

Next time I'll bring some more venison sticks I didnt know Joel was going to be there... :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Add Burksee to the list, I don't know how he was left out.



kbkrause said:


> Good times.
> 
> Next time I'll bring some more venison sticks I didnt know Joel was going to be there... :lol:



Good Plan! A bag to pass, and 1 for me!!!!

Thanks to Al D for the good summer sausage too!

*Happy Holidays to all!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep, made it home A-OK, even stopped at Green Lantern after to have beer and pizza with the wife and her girlfriend. Finally made it home at 12:30 am and back to work at 7 am this morning. Good to see everyone in attendance. Al:chillin:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

AL D. said:


> Yep, made it home A-OK, even stopped at Green Lantern after to have beer and pizza with the wife and her girlfriend.


I had to make stop a House of Reuben on the way home...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

AL D. said:


> Yep, made it home A-OK, even stopped at Green Lantern after to have beer and pizza with the wife and her girlfriend. Finally made it home at 12:30 am and back to work at 7 am this morning. Good to see everyone in attendance. Al:chillin:


So you left a place that serves beer & pizza to go 1/2 mile down the street to a place that serves beer and pizza?


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Neal said:


> So you left a place that serves beer & pizza to go 1/2 mile down the street to a place that serves beer and pizza?


Yep,my wife loves Green Lantern pizza and I'm hunting this weekend, no better way to break the news. Al :chillin:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

AL D. said:


> Yep,my wife loves Green Lantern pizza and I'm hunting this weekend, no better way to break the news. Al :chillin:


Good move!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great time! Good to see everyone but I'm leaving first next time so I'm not stuck with the tab for those who I'm sure didnt do it on purpose and forgot. Thanks to 1Wildchild and Trouttime for helping out! 

KB, those were very good! Al's was too! 



AL D. said:


> Yep,my wife loves Green Lantern pizza and I'm hunting this weekend, no better way to break the news. Al :chillin:


You the man Al! My wife is wise to me that somethings up when I offer to pick up chinese for dinner and also bring her a bottle of wine! :yikes::lol:


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Great time! Good to see everyone but I'm leaving first next time so I'm not stuck with the tab for those who I'm sure didnt do it on purpose and forgot. Thanks to 1Wildchild and Trouttime for helping out!
> 
> KB, those were very good! Al's was too!
> 
> You the man Al! My wife is wise to me that somethings up when I offer to pick up chinese for dinner and also bring her a bottle of wine! :yikes::lol:


had a great time too!! good to see everyone again and new ones, payed my bill to shannon. thanks 1wildchild for reminding me about the pictures on the table. dave


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Great time! Good to see everyone but I'm leaving first next time so I'm not stuck with the tab for those who I'm sure didnt do it on purpose and forgot. Thanks to 1Wildchild and Trouttime for helping out!



:yikes::rant:???!!!!????

I guess we will have to make it clear to everyone...That you if you attend and left with out paying for your drinks or tipping the waitstaff something was probably amiss?

Nowhere was it ever stated that it was open bar!

My guess it was inadvertent...


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> :yikes::rant:???!!!!????
> 
> My guess it was inadvertent...


Hey Joel, it was! The waitress specifically said a credit/debit card given would not process? They did want their $$, no big deal, glad all the other cards processed though. :lol:

Had a great time, good to BS and have a beverage with guys and gal, we should do this more often!


----------

